# Little step closer



## MaeveB (Jul 1, 2012)

I was diagnosed with breast cancer at 29 and as a result of treatment I'm unlikely to conceive a child naturally, other options are not available and therefore adoption is how we hope to have our child/children.  I've been clear for 5 years and although people believe that at 5 years that's it 'You're cured' this is not the case and I do have a higher than average chance of it coming back.  As a result we have always been so hesitant to begin the adoption process as the idea of having someone tell me 'No sorry we don't think you'll live long enough to see a child into adulthood' crippled us.  

We have been fostering children for the past 3 years mainly short term, although we watched a little girl we had for nearly a year be adopted, the couple who adopted her were amazing and we were so thankful they were chosen to be her mum and dad.  The intros went well and then they began to spend more time with her in our house, making her dinner, brushing her teeth, reading her bedtime story and singing her to sleep, this only lasted a few days but felt like years and broke our hearts.  We took a little break from fostering as the idea of saying good bye to another child was just too overwhelming.  But 6 months later we took up fostering again and its been great, having kids for a couple of weeks at a time has been so much fun.  

Our SW approached us about going forward for adoption and we initially said no, as we felt the medical panel would have a major issue with my health history and didn't want to get our hopes up for them to be dashed.  But the more we talked about it the stronger we felt that adoption was something we both so desperately desire, why not try.  Our SW is amazing and is supporting us 100%, medicals have been complete, consent forms for the medical panel have been signed and tonight I went to seen my oncologist.

Tonight's meeting with my oncologist is the reason for writing this post, he's the 'Top' oncologist in our area, he's very black and white and honest about outcome/prognosis.  We always said if he doesn't support our application to adopt we'd stop the process and although he doesn't make the decision as to wether we can adopt or not his opinion means the world to us both.

We were overjoyed at his response to our decision to go forward for adoption, he said he fully supported us and would be sure to make that known when the medical panel ask for his opinion!  I know that this does not secure our place on the adoption journey and I never dreamed he would support us, but his is and it's a little step closer...


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello,
How wonderful you've had your five year all clear and well done for taking the plunge and allowing yourselves the chance of the joy a family can bring. You have been so selfless in your decison making and concern which is quite right but I'm thrilled you have medical moral support for your adoption application. You can try and seek long term happiness for yourselves as well as any children who may be lucky enough to have you as a mum and dad.
good luck - I am sure your fostering experience will mean the adoption process is as close to a breeze as is possible.
gettina x


----------



## MaeveB (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you so much gettina,

It's taken us so long to get to the stage of actually believing that we could one day be parents, and although we've not yet got the go ahead to proceed with the application, just knowing that people in very knowledgeable positions are happy to stand by us means so much. 

thanks for your kind words X


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm sorry for what you have been through with the cancer but I am so pleased things are finally going your way. Some things are sent to try us and it seems to meet you are one very strong lady and I hope you get to have a family of your own. You truly do deserve it and I think it's amazing that you have fabulous support through your oncologist.
Can't wait to read more about your adoption journey.
Well done.xx


----------

